# What am I doing wrong



## Pljudson (Jan 21, 2014)

Here is some video of me snowboarding can anyone identify a bad habit or something i know i dont have perfect form.





idk if that link works so here http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dxNRogiLXRM


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

For the youtube vid, just place the code after the "=" in between the youtube tags, and it'll do this:






For your riding, what do you think you're doing wrong? What makes you think you're doing anything wrong? Hard to tell from the video but it seemed like you were leaning back a bit much...


----------



## Pljudson (Jan 21, 2014)

It feels like i can get deeper into turns when I lean back a little more


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Pljudson said:


> It feels like i can get deeper into turns when I lean back a little more


If that's the case, I'd take an intermediate/advanced lesson. Looks like you can ride quite confidently, but leaning back on a groomer with no fresh snow will hold you back. You've got to really ride the front of the board hard to start a turn...

Try slowing down a bit and really work on carving. Seems like your technique isn't bad, so slow down and perfect it!


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Next time have someone else film you. It's very difficult to deduce anything useful from this other than that you own orange pants.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

doesnt seem to be too much of a bad habit. what makes you think you are doing it wrong? some people say you leaning too far back, to me its just lens distortion in the beginning.
maybe perhaps you are skidding more than you carving at that speed.


----------



## Pljudson (Jan 21, 2014)

baldylox said:


> Next time have someone else film you. It's very difficult to deduce anything useful from this other than that you own orange pants.


about half way through my friend films me


----------



## ksup3erb (Jan 25, 2013)

You need some snow. :thumbsdown:


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Pljudson said:


> about half way through my friend films me


Standing still. We can get a lot more information from 2 or 3 10 second clips of you riding past than 10 minutes of shaky chase cam.


----------



## ThisIsSnow (Dec 7, 2013)

if you want to see whether you are leaning back, one technique I used is to do a turn (or whatever part of your riding you think you are leaning back in), then as you are turning freeze your body in place and let the board turn you into a heel/toe traverse. This will slow you down enough for you to look down at your body and see if your shoulders/hips are balanced, or if you've shifted your weight over the back foot.

also putting weight on your front foot is supposed to make turn initiation easier. in fact when I find myself leaning back on steep runs that's what I tell myself in order to fix it (that if i want to slow down and turn faster I have to put more weight over the front).


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

again hard to tell with some of those shots. 

What I saw was that back knee bent way more than the front. Causing that front leg to go almost straight in a lean back position. Also on your angle looking down, you will see that back knee much farther over the toe edge of your board. Again forcing your front knee to not have as much pressure on the tip of the board to initiate your turns.

Yes you are a solid rider, just sharing what I saw.


----------



## Pljudson (Jan 21, 2014)

Yeah its no so much that I cant ride more on the front of my board but I dont feel like I can get as good of an edge in. Will changing my stance help this???


----------



## stillz (Jan 5, 2010)

You don't need to always ride the front of your board, but it helps for initiating turns crisply. I find that I need to be forward to really feel my edge bite at the turn's initiation. After that, I shift aft to lock that turn in. For mellow cruising, this can happen gradually. With aggressive dynamic carves, this aft shift happens quite quickly to avoid washing out of the carve. Don't overdo it -- this is a pretty subtle move, even when performed aggressively. It definitely takes some practice to hone the timing and range of motion, but in the end you should have a higher level of edge hold through the entire turn.


----------

